# 300g's for Tito!



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Boom!, nice salary!, can't blame him for hanging around!

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/bellator-131-fighter-salaries-tito-ortiz-300-000-040337996--mma.html


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Now that's a nice payday right there. :thumbsup:

Nice paycheck for Bonnar too considering the fact that the UFC only paid him 34,000 to get beat up by Anderson at UFC153.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

He deserved maybe 10% of that amount. That fight was pathetic.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Rygu said:


> He deserved maybe 10% of that amount. That fight was pathetic.


Whys that? Tito landed dozens of solid clean punches on Bonnar, he fought well. He's not a 24 year old upstart, the dude has had horrible injuries and operations not many fighters would come back from. Because he whines about them doesn't mean they should be dismissed. A credible performance in my opinion


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

DonRifle said:


> Whys that? Tito landed dozens of solid clean punches on Bonnar, he fought well. He's not a 24 year old upstart, the dude has had horrible injuries and operations not many fighters would come back from. Because he whines about them doesn't mean they should be dismissed. A credible performance in my opinion


He looked slow and depleted. Top it all off with him embarrassing himself and the sport with how he acted after the fight and you have a card nobody will remember by yesterday.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Rygu said:


> He looked slow and depleted. Top it all off with him embarrassing himself and the sport with how he acted after the fight and you have a card nobody will remember by yesterday.


He always did that stuff at the end of fights, of course he looked slow and depleted, enjoyed watching it anyway! Good to see old warriors going to battle


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Wow I honestly would have expected him to get maybe 100k at most. Tito's manager needs a pat on the back.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Ape City said:


> Wow I honestly would have expected him to get maybe 100k at most. Tito's manager needs a pat on the back.


You'd have to wonder how on earth Bellator can afford that! they must be haemorraging money!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

DonRifle said:


> You'd have to wonder how on earth Bellator can afford that! they must be haemorraging money!


I'm surprised they can to be honest. Having a name like Tito is great for the company, despite him being over the hill, but is paying him over a quarter a mill per fight reasonable when we all know this is going nowhere? I really do not think so. No one is naive enough to think Tito will be relevant again.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Ape City said:


> I'm surprised they can to be honest. Having a name like Tito is great for the company, despite him being over the hill, but is paying him over a quarter a mill per fight reasonable when we all know this is going nowhere? I really do not think so. No one is naive enough to think Tito will be relevant again.


Without a PPV income or a major network TV deal, its not sustainable at all for them. So your point about Tito becomes more of an issue then. If they are going to hang their hat on ex UFC vets, who will often get injured in the run into to a fight, the only way they can go is bankrupt!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Both guys looked like shit. Tito however looked like shit mostly because he's old and shot, at least he gave an effort unlike Bonnar who looked like he was there to collect a paycheck. 

That said, payouts like this will sink Bellaforce.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

Neither one of them were in this for anthing more than a paycheck.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bellator pays guys like Tito and Rampage well, those names create viewers. It also looks good when said pay is fully disclosed.

I've said this for a long time, UFC fighters are looked after. Rampage had his hissy fit about money and pissed off to Bellator, he knew he wasn't going anywhere in the UFC but to Bellator he would be a big fish. They only had to get close to his UFC earnings because his life would be much easier with them, and he'd still have the same sponsors.

I don't think Dana's 'backstage bonuses' are a myth.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Awesome for Tito, and great viewers for the company, but obviously complete bullshit. I forgot to tune in but I would have watched mainly for Manhoef and Chandler/Brooks


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Awesome for Tito, and great viewers for the company, but obviously complete bullshit. I forgot to tune in but I would have watched mainly for Manhoef and Chandler/Brooks


In the chandler brooks fight, chandler got his with a right hook I think it was, and he was standing there looked ok, but actually had no idea where he was. Was literally walking away, had no idea he was in a fight! and then got chased and hit some more. It was totally bizarre!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah I saw the highlights after. Dude asked for the fight to be stopped then was pissed that the fight got stopped haha. Will Brooks is legit.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Got to give it to Tito though. Despite ALL those years and losses, he is still finding ways to stay on the headlines and make more money than a lot of the top tier guys in the UFC. Tito may be a delusional moron but he knows his business.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Rauno said:


> Got to give it to Tito though. Despite ALL those years and losses, he is still finding ways to stay on the headlines and make more money than a lot of the top tier guys in the UFC. Tito may be a delusional moron but he knows his business.


I dont think he does. I think that Bellator were somehow convinced that Tito Ortiz is still a big name in MMA and then somehow the world believed it and tuned it.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I dont think he does. I think that Bellator were somehow convinced that Tito Ortiz is still a big name in MMA and then somehow the world believed it and tuned it.


Who made them believe such a thing though?


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I dont think he does. I think that Bellator were somehow convinced that Tito Ortiz is still a big name in MMA and then somehow the world believed it and tuned it.


Tito will always be a big name in MMA because he was one of the pioneers.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

It was the highest rated Bellator fight ever. 2 million people tuned in towatche a legit hall of famer against Bonnar. Tito is still a star and he deserves every penny of his salary. Good for Tito.

You also got to remember that Scott Coker's vision for the first Strikeforce event was Shamrock vs Gracie. People told him it's not going to work back then too. He knows what he's doing.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

King Daisuke said:


> It was the highest rated Bellator fight ever. 2 million people tuned in towatche a legit hall of famer against Bonnar. Tito is still a star and he deserves every penny of his salary. Good for Tito.
> 
> You also got to remember that Scott Coker's vision for the first Strikeforce event was Shamrock vs Gracie. People told him it's not going to work back then too. He knows what he's doing.


2 mil peeps is surprisingly good. I would of thought most people would be illegally streaming the UFC PPV!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

LL said:


> That said, payouts like this will sink Bellaforce.


I don't think it will... not if they are doing numbers like 2 mil viewers and working with companies like Monster, Dave & Busters and so on... also have to take under consideration that this is the first real event that Scott Coker orchestrated under his new vision. One hell of a debut under the new model. 



Scarecrow said:


> Neither one of them were in this for anthing more than a paycheck.


Exactly they were doing the Jones/Cormier dance...



Rauno said:


> Got to give it to Tito though. Despite ALL those years and losses, he is still finding ways to stay on the headlines and make more money than a lot of the top tier guys in the UFC. Tito may be a delusional moron but he knows his business.


Tito is doing what he's got to do to remain making money and entertaining fans in the fight world. 

All the power to him, I respect this route above the kind of stuff that guys like Chris Leben are doing by just sitting on the sidelines and bitching about how broke they are because the UFC didn't pay them enough...

Tito has longevity. He may not be ranked with the top tier fighters but what does that really matter when the #1 ranked championship woman contender Cat Zingano is considered the best in her division among condenders and is fighting for a world title in the most prestigious MMA organization in the world and she was only paid 18,000. in her last fight.

What was Renan Barao making when he was champion?? Guy was on like a 25 fight win streak and was a UFC title holder.

Renen Barao had to literally fight 8 times for the UFC just to make what Tito Ortiz just made in 1 fight... 

Bellator paid Tito and Tito broke records... Bonnar was paid pretty nicely as well... hell he made 100,000.

I'm glad to see these guys who are house hold names that have been competing in the sport that we all love for over a decade get decent pay checks.... 

Good stuff Bellator! :thumbsup:


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I don't think it will... not if they are doing numbers like 2 mil viewers and working with companies like Monster, Dave & Busters and so on... also have to take under consideration that this is the first real event that Scott Coker orchestrated under his new vision. One hell of a debut under the new model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not every event will do that though. The Warren/Galvao and England/World shows wont hit that mark.

Then again Bellator doesn't have anywhere near the same amount of stars as Strikeforce did so we'll see but on the flip side Tito and Rampage aren't quite spring chickens and those are the big draws.

So we shall see.


----------

